# loading freedos no kernel sys



## saeedf14 (Jan 15, 2012)

I just got as new gateway laptop MSI and after the gateway logo goes away when you turn it on it goes to a black screen saying "loading freedos no kernel sys". I dont know what the problem is and I don't know much about the technical stuff in computers. Can someone please help?


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

FreeDos is a type of Operating System Like Windows, Linux MAC, etc.. Seems to me FreeDos OS is corrupted.
What do you mean by new? New directly from Gateway which would have a preinstalled OS which would be Windows. Or did you buy it from a friend or pc shop 2nd hand?

You might have to purchase and install WIndows. If Windows is installed on the laptop you might have to access a boot menu to select it. Try pressing F8 during reboot and the Gateway logo.

Questions is what is the specs of the laptop?

CPU
RAM
Video adapter
make and model of the laptop?


----------

